
Ask HN: Sorry for a silly question about a port speed - optikals
Just wondering if 2 Gbps Port Speed (VPS Hosting) is enough for streaming 30min. mp3 audio for about 10 - 15 permanent visitors of a website. And how many it makes (2 Gbps) in Mbps ?<p>Thank you so much.
======
timdierks
MP3 audio is usually encoded at rates in the hundreds of kilobits per second
(topping out at about 320 kbps). You can get pretty good audio quality at 128
kbps, and adequate voice mono quality at 64 kbps. Thus, 64 to 320 thousand
bits per second per stream depending on desired quality.

2 Gbps is 2 billion bits per second. (Thus, 2000 Mbps). Even if you lost half
of the available port bandwidth to link overhead, etc., you could host
somewhere between three thousand and fifteen thousand simultaneous MP3 streams
with that much bandwidth.

~~~
optikals
Thank you, I'm really gratefull to you, Sir.

------
optikals
Forget to precise, tracks are about 192 kbit/s (medium quality)

